# About.com- New Amendment to the Americans With Disabilities Act



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

An amendment to the American Disabilities Act has gone into effect on January, 1, 2009. This amendment should make it easier for patients with chronic diseases like IBS...View the full article


----------

